# 350z coilovers on 08 altima coupe?



## rrekkcinx (Mar 16, 2015)

I apologize if this was posted before. I have read numerous times that people use 350z/g35 coilovers on altima coupes. I have an 08 altima coupe, and was looking to purchase a set. I was referred to race land because they are just about half the price of everything else on the market, and no I am not looking to spend $1000 on a different name because I really do not care that much. The problem is they only have a set for the 350z. My question is can anyone confirm that the race land 350z coils fit on my 08 altima coupe? Or does anyone know another brand that is closer to that price range for an altima coupe? Again sorry if this was posted, and thanks to anyone who helps!


----------

